# Sigma lens



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Thinking about getting a sigma 70-300 zoom lens for my D40. Any one have any thoughts on them or used them before? I've been told that it's a decent bit of kit and price seems pretty good as well, £140. But I need to justify the spend for myself.

Feed back, both good and bad, appreciated.


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

have a look at this thread. The moon close up was on a sigma 120-400. Bit on the big side but a 70-300 should be fine
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=182340

regards


----------



## ChromeDome (Aug 15, 2010)

Ive got the Sigma 10-20mm,very good lens


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks Joe, it helps to see a pic taken by a similar lens.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

the 70-300 is priced (at least one) class lower than the 120-400, which is again a price class lower than the 100-300. It's a cheap 300mm. Get a second hand one (try it first if you can) and work out if there's softness at the 300mm end, which is generally why people buy one.... 

Walk into this with your eyes open. There are lots on the 'bay and things are cheap for a reason. If you're happy with the results, cool.

I have a 24-70/2.8 from siggy and it's pretty damned good. Greens are rendered beautifully.

Bret


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for your advice Brett, I was hoping you'd drop by.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I have the 10-20 lens, cant fault it. Sigma make some great lens' at good prices.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

I haven't used a Sigma 70-300mm so can't comment on it's performance but I would recommend you increasing your budget and get one with a VR or OS function. Very handy feature when you're at 200+mm in low light. I even struggle sometimes with movements when I use my normal 200mm prime.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Pushing my budget as it is with this.
This is the one I am looking at.. http://www.merchantcitycameras.com/...flypage_mcc.tpl&product_id=637&category_id=29


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

That one doesn't AF with the D40. Get the APO version.


----------



## antony_Dannatt (Jun 3, 2008)

I have not tried the lens you mention but I am smitten with Sigma lenses think they are cracking value against the equal cannon and nikon lenses. I have the F3.5 10-20, F2.8 70-200 and the F2.8 24-70 and all are awesome.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

CK888 said:


> That one doesn't AF with the D40. Get the APO version.


Camera shop know what it's for and have confirmed it does.
I'll check again tomorrow with them.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Sorry, you're right. It's the older version that's doesn't AF with the D40. I think the newer version does AF. I'm confusing myself with HSM and APO


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

CK888 said:


> I'm confusing myself with HSM and APO


Not just yourself, what is APO?


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

iirc fancy glass with extra coating & glass


----------

